# Highlight video of Mrs. Rubberdown at last weekends races...



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

A friend of ours loves putting together videos at the races for everyone to enjoy, and since my wife on her new 08 Renegade X did so well, he put together a highlight real of her, here she it kickin *** and taken names! Just for those that didnt see my thread on our own forum, this was her first time even riding this machine, her last ATV was a sportsman 400 and her current machine is a RZR to the rene 800 was quite a power improvement....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy! Look at that girl go!! Congrats to her.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Awesome vids man! keep them coming!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Dang I'm not sure I'd call that a race more like an annihilation! And I noticed she lost on the hole shot, but still kicked ***! Good vid and congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow she owned him....Awesome vid...


----------

